# Pleco-safe Plants ???



## trickypetscom (Jan 16, 2012)

I don't have any live plants in my tank currently. It is a 55 gallon with an 8-inch pleco, which always "uproots" the fake plants. Are there any live plants that will stay in place with this monster swimming about? Also, will it eat any live plants? Thanks. I see a lot of expertise in this forum, so I'm hoping someone will have experience with this.

Check out my Pleco!
Hidden Images on a Fish - Hidden Image on a Pleco Fish 2 - YouTube


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Not really, once they get bigger and 6 inches just moving arount the tank will tear them up. I have an 18 inch one and another almost 10 inches and have never been able to keep plants planted in the tanks they are in.


----------



## trickypetscom (Jan 16, 2012)

That's disappointing, but frankly not unexpected. Thank you for the reply!


----------



## luananeko (Aug 27, 2010)

Is that a common pleco? If it is, just a heads up, that pleco is going to outgrow your tank fairly quickly. Common plecos get big fast and will outgrow anything smaller than 150 gallons or so. Keeping them in a too small tank very long will stunt their growth and get them sick. You may want to see if your LFS will take it and swap it with a bristlenose pleco or one of the other smaller pleco types. They won't tend to uproot your plants as much either. It's a pity the commons get so huge, as they really are impressive looking fish...


----------

